
A VNC client for your geeky character terminals (VT/xterm/etc) - howardg
https://github.com/HouzuoGuo/headmore
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
t0mst0n
I miss the VNC client for your geeky character terminals for Amiga 500 or C64
:D Only then is the geeky.

